# well done Mo Farah



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 August 2012)

Wow!

Another contender for sports personality!

Now come on Tom


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

Pure class!!

SP is going to be a tough one this year, so many deserving Olympians!


----------



## mon (11 August 2012)

Great run well done Mo, pure class.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ecb89 (11 August 2012)

Amazing running. Was shouting go go go near the end lol


----------



## Suzie86 (11 August 2012)

Wooooooooop!!!! Great race and what a nice guy  Tom Daley next!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (11 August 2012)

OH and I were cheering him the whole way along the last 100m - such a great guy


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2012)

Genius,  Class,  call it what you will,  it was a disciplined and planned run.  

At the end,  he wasn't even spent.  He could have gone again.  Respect,  triplicated.   I'm just staggered.  

The superlatives aren't there!! 

Alec.


----------



## imaginegenerous (11 August 2012)

Fantastic effort, these games have given us some great moments.


----------

